# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Agua del grifo vs. embotellada: ¿Cuál es mejor?

## Jonasino

> El consumo de agua embotellada, un hábito cada vez más extendido en el Planeta, conlleva impactos pocas veces advertidos. La dilapidación de recursos en la producción, en el transporte y, sobre todo, en el destino de los recipientes plásticos en los que se comercializa, que en una elevada proporción termina en los vertederos y en el mar, son algunos de ellos. Además, el agua envasada no tiene por qué ser más sana que la del grifo, a pesar de que su coste llega a ser mil veces superior.
> 
> Uno de los símbolos de una vida saludable para muchas personas es, hoy por hoy, un icono de hábitos no sostenibles en muchos lugares, entre ellos universidades de todo el mundo. Es por ello que Joserra Díez, Arantza Rico e Iñaki Antigüedad plantearon un proyecto con el objetivo de obtener una visión nítida sobre el consumo de agua embotellada y sobre la accesibilidad al agua de grifo en la Universidad del País Vasco.
> 
> Esta investigación ha constado de tres etapas. En la primera se realizó una encuesta on line para conocer los hábitos de la comunidad universitaria en su conjunto y sus percepciones sobre el impacto generado. La segunda etapa consistió en la realización de una estimación aproximada sobre el volumen de compra-venta de agua embotellada en el recinto universitario (restaurantes, cafeterías, vending). Y en la tercera se analizó la accesibilidad al agua de grifo en cada centro.
> 
>     El objetivo del proyecto es obtener una visión nítida sobre el consumo de agua embotellada y sobre la accesibilidad al agua de grifo en la Universidad del País Vasco
> 
> "Dado que la calidad del agua es excelente en la CAPV, una vez realizado el diagnóstico, el objetivo último que persigue este estudio es proporcionar un Plan de Trabajo a las autoridades universitarias, con una hoja de ruta progresiva para su implementación efectiva mediante el desarrollo de medidas activas que minimicen y/o erradiquen el consumo de agua embotellada en aras de un futuro más sostenible", explican los investigadores.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-cual-es-mejor

----------


## perdiguera

Eso está muy bien para zonas donde el agua del grifo sea bebible. En Barcelona y alrededores, no. El agua del grifo de aquí será sana pero el olor y el sabor son nauseabundos.
Supongo que en gran parte de la España seca sucederá lo mismo.

----------

